# Seeing birds?



## silverbullets

Has anyone been seeing any birds or having any luck the past couple days?

My spot hasn't has much activity lately


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1

Buddy shout a nice 19 lb 11 oz.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mushijobah

Weather probably slowed em down a bit.


----------



## ironman172

haven't been....so no..... not seeing very much....and hopefully when I do go they will be there....but if not..... Oh well


----------



## jschoenherr

silverbullets said:


> Has anyone been seeing any birds or having any luck the past couple days?
> 
> My spot hasn't has much activity lately
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I went out Saturday morning and didn't hear one gobble, but it was really windy. I also went out this morning and heard one gobble after an owl hooted. I did a few yelps and heard nothing in response. Later in the morning I did see a hen on her nest but that was it.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

RANGER2 said:


> my son shot his first one today . show me it over 30lbs 11 inch beard
> nice bird. shot in sw fayette co.


Your son shot the new state record? 

My brother shot a nice 23lber and I saw a 20ish pounder today. wouldn't come in. My little brother heard a bunch this morning.


----------



## olwhitee

We went down to Jackson this weekend and camped/hunted Saturday and today on the old Mead land which I think is called Broken Arrow now that the state bought it. We walked mile upon mile of that land and never heard the first gobble either day. We saw a hen today, and one yesterday and lots of deer. Hard to believe that we never heard one, but thats the way it goes. 

Can someone tell me what shuts them down like that? Is it the weather or some other condition that will turn them off like a switch?


----------



## Fool-4-Crappie

I hunted the last 3 days on land I have scouted and when I scouted it I heard birds every time I went.But the 3 days I hunted I have not heard a bird yet I am there at day light and I stay till noon.I am starting to think they are gobbled out (DONE)?


----------



## fishwendel2

So I am assuming the bird was weighed based on your post? Current Ohio record below: 
1	GENE BOWERS (M)
OH ( details)	28.6250 lbs. May 6, 1997
NOBLE, OH, USA	M Firearm	TYPICAL


----------



## I_Shock_Em

From everyone I talked to, it was a slow, quiet weekend. I only heard one gobble on Saturday. Pretty sure the front that moved thru caused em to have a case of lock jaw


----------



## rackman323

Hunted Trumbull Co. Saturday. Birds were hot after fly down. No gobbling on the roost that I could hear, but after that it was game on. First time I ever killed a long beard when it was snowing and sleeting on me. They didn't care what the temperature was...power of the u know what. Warmer weather this week should help.


----------



## ultra elite 55

Very tough past couple days. Birds gobbled on the roost Friday then not again till 10:30 Had a jake that didnt know what to do with my decoys he walked in a half circle gobbling like crazy but never got in closer that 65. Sat didnt hear a bird did see a couple hens early. Today they gobbled hard but stopped about 7:15 saw a gobbler with a hen had to leave at 9:30 I imagine that 10-noon would have produced a bird or atleast got a bird fired up and working me but I guess i'll never know.


----------



## Snook

Not as much action as years past. Called 3 longbeards in for buddies but it's been a grind. A lot less talking...or just a lot less birds? NO JAKES this year which is not good. Best gobbling was yesterday(Monday 30th) Everyone I know that hunt's said the same thing...slower than usual. Been hunting Ashtabula and Trumbull Co. Hopefully a stretch of a few warm sunny days will get em' firing again.


----------



## kernal83

Had em talking today called in a long beard couldn't get a shot. Woods was too open and he came in way right from where I expected. Ended up shooting a jake a little later off public ground. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## goose commander

turkeys no....shrooms, one of the best years ever!


----------



## bulafisherman

Hunted AEP Fri and sat with my brother nothing, hunted at home here in Ashtabula co this morning,foggy misty morning had them out in the chisel plowed field early feeding, ignored my decoys and calls till 9:30 than had two come in to my call, came in silent on my left, Iam a lefty, tough shot and I managed a miss, be back out tomorrow.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bulafisherman

bagged a jake this morning just to much of a temptation after my miss yesterday, a little redemption of sorts no shortage of birds here in Ashtabula co, now focus on getting my youngest one this weekend


----------



## JPH

SPent Sat, Sun, Mon in blind With a buddy who came down from MN. Went to a new spot as well as my honey hole 6 birds the last 3 years. we saw no turkeys, no gobbling saw quite a few deer. He left and my gumption right now is down, to go back out. The only thing Ive been seeing while scoutiing fields have been hens. BTW Saw 4 different hens on nests in richland county. Could be a tough season


----------



## firstflight111

been seeing a few birds here and there 
enjoy them i do just watching them


----------



## Mushijobah

Wow firstflight, love the pics....you're a regular Marty Stouffer


----------



## firstflight111

Mushijobah said:


> Wow firstflight, love the pics....you're a regular Marty Stouffer


man your killing me.. i would post up the video i got but you just drool over yourself ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Mushijobah

Come onnn...do it for mark, this may be his first year turkey hunting where he does worse than me!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Mushijobah said:


> Come onnn...do it for mark, this may be his first year turkey hunting where he does worse than me!


Ouch......I still have time.....I mean come on now, I can't let you beat me


----------



## Mushijobah

I_Shock_Em said:


> Ouch......I still have time.....I mean come on now, I can't let you beat me


hehehe that's the spirit


----------



## firstflight111

Mushijobah said:


> hehehe that's the spirit


I must of missed you turkey pic ..its not hard to beat a jake


----------



## Mushijobah

firstflight111 said:


> I must of missed you turkey pic ..its not hard to beat a jake


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=199924

Jake on steroids


----------



## firstflight111

okay so hes got an 8 in beard good job ...mines got 11 in beard on him


----------



## Mushijobah

10" bro, wheres ur pic?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

